# asound.conf wird irgnoriert oder funktioniert nicht

## drakesoft

Hallo zusammen ich habe mir für mein Notebook eine externe soundkarte gekauft (audigy2 nx). Leider bekomme ich nur eine stereo ausgabe zustande. Mir kommt es vor als wenn es ganz egal ist was ich in die asound.conf oder .asoundrc schreibe. Meine aktuelle config sieht so aus:

```
pcm.!default plug:both

ctl.!default {

  type hw

  card 0

}

pcm.both {

  type route;

  slave.pcm {

      type multi;

      slaves.a.pcm "intel";

      slaves.b.pcm "usb-audio";

      slaves.a.channels 2;

      slaves.b.channels 8;

      bindings.0.slave a;

      bindings.0.channel 0;

      bindings.1.slave a;

      bindings.1.channel 1;

      bindings.2.slave b;

      bindings.2.channel 0;

      bindings.3.slave b;

      bindings.3.channel 1;

      bindings.4.slave b;

      bindings.4.channel 2;

      bindings.5.slave b;

      bindings.5.channel 3;

      bindings.6.slave b;

      bindings.6.channel 4;

      bindings.7.slave b;

      bindings.7.channel 5;

      bindings.8.slave b;

      bindings.8.channel 6;

      bindings.9.slave b;

      bindings.9.channel 7;

      bindings.10.slave b;

      bindings.10.channel 8;

  }

  ttable.0.0 1;

  ttable.1.1 1;

  ttable.0.2 1; # front left

  ttable.1.3 1; # front right

  ttable.0.4 1; # copy front left to rear left

  ttable.1.5 1; # copy front left to rear left

  ttable.0.8 1; 

  ttable.1.9 1; 

  # mix front left/right to subwoofer and center

  ttable.0.6 0.5;

  ttable.1.6 0.5;

  ttable.0.7 0.5;

  ttable.1.7 0.5;

}

ctl.both {

  type hw;

  card 0;

}

pcm.usb-audio {

   type dmix

   ipc_key 1024

   slave {

       pcm "hw:1"

       period_time 0

       period_size 2048

#        buffer_size 8192

       buffer_size 65536

       buffer_time 0

       periods 128

       rate 48000

       channels 8

    }

# the channels of this card are mixed-up

#    bindings {

#       0 0

#       1 1

#       2 4

#       3 5

#       4 2

#       5 3

#    }

}

pcm.intel {

   type dmix

   ipc_key 2048

   slave {

       pcm "hw:0"

       period_time 0

       period_size 2048

#        buffer_size 8192

       buffer_size 65536

       buffer_time 0

       periods 128

       rate 48000

       channels 2

    }

    bindings {

       0 0

       1 1

    }

}

ctl.usb-audio {

   type hw

   card 1

}

ctl.intel {

   type hw

   card 0

}

```

Diese sollte eigentlich die ausgabe auf beide soundkarten copieren und bei der externen einen 7.1 upmix machen. 

Was noch ein problem dar stellt ist die 5.1 ausgabe von einem film, wenn ich beim vlc player auf 5.1 umstelle schaltet er mir auf die notebook interne soundkarte um (obwohl die kein 5.1 unterstützt).

Hier mal die aplay -L ausgabe:

```
aplay -L

front:CARD=Intel,DEV=0

    HDA Intel, CONEXANT Analog

    Front speakers

surround40:CARD=Intel,DEV=0

    HDA Intel, CONEXANT Analog

    4.0 Surround output to Front and Rear speakers

surround41:CARD=Intel,DEV=0

    HDA Intel, CONEXANT Analog

    4.1 Surround output to Front, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround50:CARD=Intel,DEV=0

    HDA Intel, CONEXANT Analog

    5.0 Surround output to Front, Center and Rear speakers

surround51:CARD=Intel,DEV=0

    HDA Intel, CONEXANT Analog

    5.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround71:CARD=Intel,DEV=0

    HDA Intel, CONEXANT Analog

    7.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Side, Rear and Woofer speakers

iec958:CARD=Intel,DEV=0

    HDA Intel, Conexant Digital

    IEC958 (S/PDIF) Digital Audio Output

null

    Discard all samples (playback) or generate zero samples (capture)

front:CARD=NX,DEV=0

    SB Audigy 2 NX, USB Audio

    Front speakers

surround40:CARD=NX,DEV=0

    SB Audigy 2 NX, USB Audio

    4.0 Surround output to Front and Rear speakers

surround41:CARD=NX,DEV=0

    SB Audigy 2 NX, USB Audio

    4.1 Surround output to Front, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround50:CARD=NX,DEV=0

    SB Audigy 2 NX, USB Audio

    5.0 Surround output to Front, Center and Rear speakers

surround51:CARD=NX,DEV=0

    SB Audigy 2 NX, USB Audio

    5.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround71:CARD=NX,DEV=0

    SB Audigy 2 NX, USB Audio

    7.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Side, Rear and Woofer speakers

iec958:CARD=NX,DEV=0

    SB Audigy 2 NX, USB Audio

    IEC958 (S/PDIF) Digital Audio Output

```

Was läuft da falsch? Gibt es eigentlich auch log files vom alsa? ich finde irgentwie keine.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Grüße

drakesoft

----------

